# Can't bootstrap pkg from poudriere due to pkg.txz.pubkeysig named pkg.pkg.pubkeysig



## oscar (Feb 15, 2022)

I've recently setup poudriere (using this guide) on my 13.0-RELEASE system. But, when trying to bootstrap pkg in a new jail, I got an error message that pkg.txz.pubkeysig is missing.

There was a pkg.pkg.txz.pubkeysig in the right folder, and after symlinking pkg.txz.pubkeysig to pkg.pkg.txz.pubkeysig I could bootstrap pkg in my new jail.

Why was this file incorrectly named? Did I mess up or miss something obvious?


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 15, 2022)

oscar said:


> Why was this file incorrectly named?


Nothing incorrect about that. The extension for FreeBSD packages changed from .txz to .pkg recently. The static `pkg` tool in base still expects the old name.

I don't sign my local pkg repository (I see no need), so never had this issue. I can only guess that official repos _do_ work with symlinks until all versions with an older pkg tool are EOL...


----------



## oscar (Feb 15, 2022)

Zirias said:


> Nothing incorrect about that. The extension for FreeBSD packages changed from .txz to .pkg recently. The static `pkg` tool in base still expects the old name.
> 
> I don't sign my local pkg repository (I see no need), so never had this issue. I can only guess that official repos _do_ work with symlinks until all versions with an older pkg tool are EOL...


Ah, thanks! I might reconsider signing as I probably never will distribute these outside of my LAN.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2022)

I think you can get away with it if you just create a couple of symlinks with the old name and point them to the newly named files. Poudriere should have an option to add some hooks, then you can have those symlinks automatically generated with a small hook script when a build is done.









						hooks · freebsd/poudriere Wiki
					

Port/Package build and test system. Contribute to freebsd/poudriere development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 15, 2022)

oscar said:


> I might reconsider signing as I probably never will distribute these outside of my LAN.


Exactly the reason why I never bothered with repository signing. I don't expect any tampering to happen inside my internal (and private/home) network


----------



## oscar (Feb 15, 2022)

SirDice said:


> I think you can get away with it if you just create a couple of symlinks with the old name and point them to the newly named files. Poudriere should have an option to add some hooks, then you can have those symlinks automatically generated with a small hook script when a build is done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, that’s perfect! Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## oscar (Feb 15, 2022)

Zirias said:


> Exactly the reason why I never bothered with repository signing. I don't expect any tampering to happen inside my internal (and private/home) network


I’ve considered building for a remote machine far outside of my network, but after considering it for a few seconds I’d probably use zerotier or tail scale to setup the link to avoid cgnat, so signing isn’t even necessary then.


----------

